# Bitsy has a sprained ACL :(



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi guys. So it has been a crazy week. I haven't posted but I have been looking in on everyone. The pups got spayed and neutered on Monday so we have been trying to keep them calm but occupied. I was taking them to my mom's house today for an opinion on Benny's incision because it was looking a bit worse for wear and while we were there Bitsy jumped up in my son's face on the couch and kind of nipped his nose a bit. He got scared (he's 3) and pushed her away a little too hard. She fell off the couch and sprained her ACL in her knee  The poor thing wouldn't even walk on it at all so I rushed her to the emergency vet but they said no break, just a sprain and to keep her on strict rest for 3 weeks. I have been crying so much. I feel so bad because I love my dogs so much but I also have young kids. They love the dogs but they just don't think sometimes. I don't know if it would be better for the dogs to go live somewhere safer but that would absolutely KILL me and I'm sure they would be miserable as well because we are very fond of each other. Do you think I am being selfish to keep them even if it means possibly putting them in danger from my careless kids? I have talked to them about how careful we have to be from day one but they are always giving me heart attacks from the things they do when they are around the dogs


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would never leave them alone with the children,maybe put them in a crate while you're out of the room.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Accidents will happen. I'm sorry that your puppy bit at your son, but heck, if a puppy bit my face, I'd probably push it away too! For the 3 weeks of rest, maybe a puppy playpen would help. Your son probably feels bad too.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

michele said:


> I would never leave them alone with the children,maybe put them in a crate while you're out of the room.


I agree with Michele I would make sure the pups were never left alone with the children. As the kids grow and the dogs age stuff like this is less likely to happen but until then I would crate or playpen the pups when you are not in the room.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

michele said:


> I would never leave them alone with the children,maybe put them in a crate while you're out of the room.


I don't leave them alone. I usually keep them in the kitchen with a baby gate when I am out but the kids know how to open that or a kennel. This just happened so fast. I was right there when it happened but we were concentrating on Benny instead of Bitsy since we were worried about him. He is fine, though. The vet said he looks like it will heal just fine. 

My son does feel bad about it but I don't think it will give him much more common sense. They are rowdy kids and they just want to play with the dogs. I actually mostly got them for Eli because he is just a huge dog lover and he is just head over heals for them. I just want what is best for the dogs but at the same time I love them to pieces and don't want to give them up. Hopefully we can get through the next couple of years without any more incidents and my kids will learn how to be a bit more gentle by then I am sure.


----------

